# Is there a 1969 GTO registry?



## twincharged91 (Feb 4, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew of a GTO registry. I am trying to track down a specific GTO that my father sold about 25 years ago. It was a 69 gto convertible and I was curious if it was still out there.


----------

